# how many dogs do you have?



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello,

I'm not yet a Maltese owner, but I know that's what my next dog is going to be! 

I have 2 male & 1 female chinese crested powder puffs. I don't work and hubby is semi-retired. We don't have kids and our dogs really are the center of our lives, so I've considered adding a fourth since I have the time and the finances, not to mention the love to give. 

For those who have more than 3, I'd love to hear what you think, how hard is it, etc?

Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts.

Mari


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Mari B said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not yet a Maltese owner, but I know that's what my next dog is going to be!
> 
> ...


I have four.......three female maltese and a male yorkie.....I say GOOOOOOOOO For it!!!!:thumbsup: I have all of mine in full coat and it is a lot of work and I home cook.......but they are soooooooo worthy!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've got four. Three malts and a yorkie. (two girls and two boys).

Everything is good. It is a bit challenging to walk them all, but I believe i've got it figured out now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've got 5, four Malts and a cocker. 2 are in full coat,the other 2 are growing out and the cocker is in full coat too,and we have a cat. We added 2 at once,it was a struggle for a while since the 2 that we added were in such poor health,but we have them all in good nick now.
It was a little tough at first managing going from 3 to 5 but now we're in a routine now. I wouldn't change it,I don't regret having 5.
Sometimes hotels,even pet friendly hotels kinda give us a crazy look w/ so many...
But it's fun to travel w/ them.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Mari I am in love :wub: with my Maltese... and I have more than the normal # because I went from pet owner to show/breeder about 7 years ago. I have 4 adult females...1 is champion, a neutered male (my first show dog Billye) and 2 male champions. 7 adult dogs--a very low # for a show person to have. One of my females I just got from the brother of my show friend (who died) because he couldn't take care of her any longer. I also have a almost 5 month old puppy Miss Paula in Pink who I hope to show. Occasionally I have young puppies..which either stay for showing or leave me. Since my dogs LIVE with me (not in a kennel atmosphere) I can tell you that yes more dogs is challenging but because Maltese are non shedding, and so easy going it works great for me. Of course I do allot of grooming and teeth cleaning. I have WAY too many dogs beds spread throughout my house. :w00t: So my dogs just move from one area to another to be with me. I am very careful about breeding because I always want my dogs treated with extra love. Quit my job at a vet hospital to take the best care of the "crew". My big back yard is where all the action/ exercise time happens and my Maltese enjoy one another so much. It sounds like your home is a great place to bring another dog. GO for it!!! :Welcome 1:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Depends on the day of the week, for me. I currently have nine ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanlk you for the replies! 

Did anyone have major adjustments in the "pack" or jealousy issues?

When we went to 3, we could no longer fly w/ the dogs in cabin, unless we had a friend come along, so we started driving from MN to FL in the winter - so having a fourth won't change that.  We already have house/dog sitters in each locations who we love, so that's all set. 

I'm on my second generation of CC Puffs and have done my own grooming for quite a while. I got sick of bad haircuts and set up a grooming room in my lower level. I regular grooming once a week and I usually brush everyone once a day while we're piled up watching tv. So, what's one more, right?

My little female pretty much runs the house and can be a tad bitchy. My boys are just lovebugs, super social and friendly with humans and dogs, so I would prefer a male maltese as to not have any female to female trouble. 

Already got the fenced yard in both locations, dog beds in every room of the house, doggy stairs up to every couch and bed, etc, so I'm thinking I might have to go for it. 

Are there quite a few Maltese breeders in FL? I'll be in Florida all winter and maybe I'd be within driving distance if I found the right pup down there. 

Thanks again!
Mari


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to SM. I've had three or more until this past year. I have one now for the first time ever and love it!
I never really had any serious issues with them all getting along. It's a lot of work though with three or more. 
There are many fine breeders in the Florida area.
Here's a place to start looking. 
American Maltese Association Breeder Referral


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I only have two, but that is plenty for me. I love having them both around, but I know that once they are old and pass away (they are only 1 & 2yrs right now), I will go back to only having one because I myself will age. lol


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Cosy said:


> Welcome to SM. I've had three or more until this past year. I have one now for the first time ever and love it!
> I never really had any serious issues with them all getting along. It's a lot of work though with three or more.
> There are many fine breeders in the Florida area.
> Here's a place to start looking.
> American Maltese Association Breeder Referral


Brit gives good advice, but I would like to add, check into Rescues.

A good Rescue Group has already evaluated the dogs, and the homes, which they would fit perfectly in. It's not fool proof but, I would say I've had a 99% success rate in placing dogs.

We have an overwhelming number of dogs in the shelters, on "Death Row",
just waiting for a home, such as yours. So yep, either Rescue, or a Responsible Breeder.


----------

